

This is the insanely fast, alien-like router of the future - known
http://qz.com/321206/this-is-the-insanely-fast-alien-like-router-of-the-future/

======
na85
I guess that's pretty great for transferring files locally but advertising it
as a bonus for streaming and gaming seems like false advertising to me. Nobody
has a 5-gigabit uplink for streaming their _Let 's Play_s.

Not to mention it's certainly sporting a shiny government back door.

I'll probably stick with my goal of running an OpenBSD router with
auditable/libre firmware, even if I'm limited to "just" 1 gigabit.

